# Eastry Hospital - June 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 19, 2011)

This was a bit of a last minute explore - I decided I should take my scooter on its first Urbex mission 

Visited alone nice and early in the morning so no bother from any locals.

I can't find much History for this place, but I know it started out as a Workhouse and stayed that way for more than a century, then in the 1940's it became a Mental Hospital. Also heard of it being a children's hospital before closure. Most of the buildings are now demolished, but some have been marked as historically important, so need to be refurbished. There are signs everywhere saying the buildings are a part of a conservation project and they will be refurbished. But they are in a bad way. Anyway, hopefully someone can put me straight on the history...

Pictures:

























































SPOT THE BUILDER...



















































Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 19, 2011)

Fantastic pics there.......


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks Like A Great place!
Nice Shots


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2011)

Interesting post, Thanks


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice post, I thought they were building on it, most of it was knocked down years ago. The chapels still a no go then?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 21, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> Nice post, I thought they were building on it, most of it was knocked down years ago. The chapels still a no go then?



The chapel was do-able, but there were builder's vans parked right near it so I didn't bother.


----------



## kelbelle (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like a fab place nice pics 

where bouts is it?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 22, 2011)

It is in the village of Eastry near Sandwich in Kent.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2011)

OOh wah wee wah, she's a beut! 

I'm surprised no ones commented on your processing yet. To me it's spot on, compliments the place perfectly. Love it. 

I for one look forward to seeing many more reports like this!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 22, 2011)

Really enjoyed this report...thanks!

Looks like that builder got really close! :O


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2011)

Fantastic photos, Flyboy. Love the 'sweet smell' graff pic...wasn't that a misquote from 'Apocolypse Now'? 
Love the broken light pic and the ivy-covered alley way too.


----------

